# Netmos 9805 PCI-Par installation problem



## JASCRUZ (Jun 25, 2005)

Adding Netmos 9805 PCI-Parallel port to new Dell computer with XP. Always get message failed to find file specified during driver loading. Many files loaded, up to "Uninst..." then it gives up and reports it can't finish.

I've downloaded new drivers, found all the files listed in the .inf file are in the directory in use.

Ideas?

Thx,
JAS


----------

